# Need suggestions for trip with kids in NYC



## xzhan02 (Feb 15, 2007)

We'll be in Manhattan club for the first week of April, with 6 and 11 yr old girls.  We moved south  from NY (long Island) 10 years ago to the day, loaded up the moving van in snow.  Hopefully we'll have better luck weatherwise.

This will be a trip for the girls (especially the one born there but remembers nothing).  Even though we lived on LI for almost 10 years, we never really did the city as real tourists, let alone with kids.  I need suggestions to fill up our time, since the normal resort activities like pools etc are not available. 

Due to budget, we can't do too many shows.  Lion King is the one I'm thinking of.  Could there be any discount or should I be happy to get ANY ticket ?  (only $111 ticket for not so good seats left on ticketmaster).  Or would you suggest another show with discount ?  It's hard to accept that one show (almost $500 for the family with fees) would cost not much less than the whole week's accomodation (OK, we lucked out with the exchange).

I'm thinking of getting the City Pass to avoid any line, mainly for the Natural history museum, Circle line, Empire State (with Guggenheim and MoMA as bonus).  Then Staue of liberty, Ellis island, Toysrus, FAO
Swartz (is it still there ?), and of course Central park.  Any other suggestions, especially interesting but not so expensive things to do ?

I've found old thread on restaurants for kids.  Any other suggestions (esp cheap options around Manhattan Club) are welcome.  

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## abc31 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lion King is an excellent choice.  My son loved it.  He was 5when I took him.  I'm thinking of taking him again, now that he is 10 and his brother is 5.  I know I have seen Lion King at the TKTS Booth.  That is where they sell discount tickets for same day shows.  Have you looked on Broadwaybox.com?  It might be hard to get discounts being that it is vacation week.

I'm surpised the girls don't want to see Beauty and the Beast, though.  I've always wanted to do that and my boys don't want any part of it.  Check out The New Victory Theater as well.  It is a theater geared towards families and the tickets are usually reasonable (comparatively).

It sounds like you have a nice itinerary planned.  You might want to make a stop at Dylan's Candy Shop if you have the time.  If it's warm enough, The Central Park Zoo is always nice to spend a couple of hours.  There is usually an Easter Egg hunt in Central Park if you will still be here.  I can't remember if it's on Easter Sunday or the day before.

I used to live in Queens. Now I live in eastern Long Island.  Down South sounds good.  My kid's school was closed today due to "Icing."  It's Cold up her!  Enjoy your visit in the spring!  That's the best time to be here.

abc


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Museum of Natural History*

Always a favorite.  Did you see Night at the Museum?  

Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Free things to do in NYC*

I did a quick Google search.  Found a number of sites with free things.

Try this one.  http://nyc.allinfoabout.com/features/freebies050802.html

When I was a kid, my father used to "splurge" and take us on the Staten Island Ferry.  It was a nickel each.  I don't know how much it costs now, but it's probably still an inexpensive way to get on the water.

Sue


----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't skip the Bronx Zoo, or taking the girls to the top of the Empire State buildng. FAO Schwartz is also quite a treat to walk through too. If you are interested in shows, check the ticket kiosks the day of.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 15, 2007)

You might want to re-think the City Pass, unless you really want to do ALL of the things included.  My impression is that you will not miss the longest lines. We were at the AMNH on a (rainy) Saturday, and there was no line to buy tickets.  Keep in mind that both it and the Met are "pay what you wish".  

I would skip the circle line/SOL ferry (unless you really want to visit Ellis Island) and instead take the FREE Staten Island ferry to cruise by the SOL.   But, if you want to go inside the statue (you can only go as far as the base) be sure to get "monument passes" ahead of time (free with purchase of the CL ferry ticket).  The original torch display and small museum were the most interesting things about Liberty Island to us.

Another free activity is walking across the Brooklyn Bridge (to Manhattan).  Since you'll be there for a week, I would recommend an unlimited weekly metrocard for subway --cheap and efficient transportation -- and you can use the buses for your own "hop-on/hop off tours".  

Also, don't miss ToysRus in Times Square.  As long as you can say no, it's free


----------



## Joe L (Feb 15, 2007)

They might like the Children's Museum of Manhattan

http://www.cmom.org/


----------



## brother coony (Feb 15, 2007)

I live on Long Island and Goes to NYC Manhattan club with 3 grand kids, age now 8 to 12 yrs about 3 times a year, and Central park is the place they like most in spring and summer,so put one day aside just for central park if posible bring skates or roler blades or scooters the small foot ones, there is the lake in the park with boat rentals, central park zoo, carosal, and amusement rides  ect kids will have a ball there ,
on saturdays and sundays there is street fairs check at the concierge desk  to see what street will close off for them , they are a good source of fun for all ages
next is Macys,they normaly have there spring flower show in early april
  the week befor your visit go to the Manhattan club web-site on click on this week in NYC  it will give you a thirty day radious of Free things happing in NYC
      Next check ABC web-site for Good Morning America free Concert at Bryant Park , Dave letterman Show , NBC studio  ect.
      I take my grand kids in and have a blast  and all I have to spend for is food
Goog Luck : brother c :whoopie:


----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2007)

Forgot to mention, The Big Apple Circus: http://www.bigapplecircus.org/Home/ They are a not-for-profit that uses abandoned dogs in their acts, and lots of clowing and acrobatics.


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 15, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Always a favorite.  Did you see Night at the Museum?
> 
> Sue



Do you mean the starry night live Jazz (what I found on the web site). Those were only on Friday but we will travel on Friday.  Would like to know if you mean some other fun thing.  Thanks a lot.  Looks like AMHM is a whole day trip.


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great info.  Now I have to worry about too many things to do instead of not enough !  Lots to digest before we decide on the itinerary.  Thanks again.


----------



## Avery (Feb 16, 2007)

The Bronx Zoo is fantastic, but if you don't want to go all the way up there, the smaller zoo in Central Park is really nice and pretty close to the MC. There is a good diner for breakfast on Broadway a few blocks south of the Manhattan Club, called the AppleJack Diner. 

Altar Boyz is an inexpensive fun musical. Maybe geared more toward your older child than the 6 year old, but music is upbeat and "pop" so if she likes music it should work.

There will more likely be discounts for Beauty and the Beast than Lion King. Maybe also for Tarzan. Worth the trade imho if it means you can get in another show. Mamma Mia might be another good choice. 

It's early for your dates, but check BroadwayBox.com for discounts. Keep in mind that you're coming for the week that NYC area schools are off for Spring Break... 

Oh, try Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum on 42nd street, that's great for kids and adults alike (but avoid the gruesome room that demonstrates how Madame T got her start if either child is easily, or not so easily, spooked). Look for discount coupons from the guys handing stuff out on Broadway b/t 42nd and 47th... and don't miss the gift shop there!


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 16, 2007)

xzhan02 said:


> Do you mean the starry night live Jazz



No, I meant the hit movie "Night at the Museum" that came out for the Christmas season.  It was very entertaining and has made the Museum of Natural History a "must see" location.  Some museums have even instituted sleep over parties.

Sue


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hairspray may be a good less expensive fun alternative to Lion King and it usually offers discounts. If you want to go to Madame Trussauds, Empire State building, take a circle line cruise and go to Elllis island etc. than the New York Pass can be a good value www.newyorkpass.com you'd have to crunch the numbers against what you want to see if it would pay off. We went to Guggenheim, United Nations tour, NBC tour and Planet Hollywood with it too.


----------



## abc31 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, Hairspray would also be a good one for your girls.  I really enjoyed that one, but didn't bring the kids.


----------



## vkhome (Feb 16, 2007)

I would strongly suggest taking a Grayline bus tour.  It is reasonably priced and you have your choice of uptown, downtown or both.  You "hop on, hop off" at any stop, so you needn't worry about transportation around the city.  I did this in September and had a blast.  I used Grayline in Chicago and Toronto also and had an equally great experience.

Grayline has a website I believe it is www.grayline.com - if not, just google it).  It is well worth it!!!


----------



## hudson1126 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Rose Planetarium*

The spectacular Rose Planetarium at the Museum of Natural History is so special  for the architecture, the sky shows and  the evening laser shows choreographed on the ceiling with pop music. 

The gem room at the MNH. 

The dinosaur room at the MNH is spectacular not ust for the skeletons but also for the new and and beautiful way the Brandston Partnership has lit them.  Ditto for the whales. 

Walk 47th between 5th and 6th and just ooh and aah at the diamonds in every window of the diamond district.


----------



## ripleysmom (Feb 20, 2007)

Tussaud's Wax Museum is a cool place to visit.


----------



## Kim R (Feb 22, 2007)

*discount theatre tickets*

For discount theatre tickets, go to www.playbill.com, and join their free club to see member discounts for tickets.  Currently they have Beauty and the Beast for a 50% discount expiring 3/18, but could be replaced by another offer.  They frequently have discounts for Beauty - sign up to get their email offers.

I have seen both Lion King and Beauty and the Beast, and much preferred Beauty and the Beast.  I was disappointed in Lion King - the show that you see in Animal Kingdom is just as good in my opinion.  The costumes and musical numbers in Beauty and the Beast are the best that I have seen.

We have visited New York with each of our children (one at a time), usually at Christmas.  We always have a busy, fun trip, and usually don't spend a lot, except for 1 show.  I recommend going to Macy's on Herald Square, just to ride the wooden escalators.  I second the recommendation for FAO Schwartz, too.  Buy some of the bulk candy on the 2nd floor, to get out cheaply.  Central Park is great - my son loved just climbing on the rocks.


----------



## sammy (Feb 22, 2007)

Three total age appropriate winners in my (and my kids') book:

Check this out and make reservations ahead:  wondertechlab.sony.com

Also the science across from the Statue of Liberty on the New Jersey side is excellent for their age.  I think it is called Liberty Science Center.

Serendipity -- unbelievable afternoon snack!

And, I forget when you said you are going, but if it is warm enough head up to Central Park and rent boats and row across the lake.  Fun and a great view of the park.

Oh yeah, my and my daughter's favorite:  bargaining with the street vendors for bags, scarves, watches.....just stay away from the DVDs and CDs (ours were duds).


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks everyon fro the great suggestions.  I've saved them to trip planner.  

I've decided to skip Lion King and opt for the likely discounted Beauty and Beast or Hairsray (or both, if price is right).   One question for Broadway expert:  do broadway show tours differ very much from the original besides the cast ?  Being in Atlanta, we have tours quite offen and much cheaper (Spamlot is here with top price of $54).  

I'm also thinking to get the New York Pass that covers almost everything mentioned here.  We certainly won't do everything (or even most things) that the pass covers, but I like the idea that you can go to attractions more than once.  I can imagine going to Circle Line cruise and Empire State once during the day and once night.  The AMNH can take more than one visit.  I'd also like to do the NBC, UN, and maybe Radio City and Carnegie tour plus the wax museum, which I'm not likely to pay $30/pp to go.  The $10/pp discount and kids eat free at Planet Hollywood is also a bargain.  The pass is on sale for $131 for 7 days, and I think will pay for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## Avery (Apr 16, 2007)

So how was your trip, weather aside?


----------

